
Show HN: LetsEncrypt Dns-01 Support for the Linode DNS API - fomojola
https://github.com/IdeaSynthesis/letsencrypt-dns01-hooks
======
fomojola
[https://github.com/lukas2511/letsencrypt.sh](https://github.com/lukas2511/letsencrypt.sh)
provides a BASH script that only uses OpenSSL/cURL and similar tools to
retrieve LetsEncrypt certificates. It also provides support for the dns-01
ACME challenge (which quite handily lets a certificate be requested and
retrieved without having to write files anywhere, only requiring a DNS TXT
record). To handle different DNS provider APIs, letsencrypt.sh delegates the
DNS operations to a hook script: this little Go program implements the hook
command line interface and uses the Linode DNS API to create/destroy the
required TXT records. More info is available from the project README at
[https://github.com/IdeaSynthesis/letsencrypt-
dns01-hooks/blo...](https://github.com/IdeaSynthesis/letsencrypt-
dns01-hooks/blob/master/README.md) .

